# Please FIX Support "Tickets". Add info and solutions!



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

I have put in multiple channel-lineup and guide corrects via the Ticket System.
I get a response it was received, but there is NO info as to what I submitted!
Then I get a "Closed" or "Resolved" and there is NO info as to the solution.
There is NO way to know what each case is about.

Then I check, and my system has NO "Messages" and it IS connecting successfully! 

I wait a week and NOTHING has been corrected! So I repeat. 
WTF?

PS, How can I get on a "Preferred" customer list who is listened to technically? I have a OTA TV tuner with TSR reader and I can send scans of all the local channels. With PSIP data, it would help Tivo a LOT in the Re-Pack etc.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

When I get that email resulting from a submission, I print it out and write down its purpose. In the past an addition to the channels in the guide would check those channels and you would get a message. Now there may be a message, but the channels are no longer checked. Also, the message are purged after two weeks. The M type messages never expire, but like most data do not include the year.

I don't anticipate TiVo adding PSIP ability anytime soon. TiVo has a presence on Twitter. @tivo and @TiVoSupport.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow! I just got a lineup issue fixed, AND the email "resolved" also had the callsign and channel move info that they fixed.
Thanks!


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Last few times, just "Resolved" but NO ACTION. 
There was NOTHING done!
Oh well....


----------

